# Belle's New Look



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I had Belle groomed today with all my pictures, notes, etc. Groomer said she couldn't duplicate exactly the picture I liked the most because Belle has thin silky hair. I'm going to try and post her picture. Let me know what you think please. I can't find a decent picture showing all of her long but I'll try one.

I thought I had them sized right but I didn't. The one of her new cut that shows her body didn't post. I'll try to put it in picture post tomorrow. Have to run to son's house for birthday dinner.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey I love the new cut!!! I think the groomer did a great job. Are you happy with it?

Here's the picture... I tweaked it a little!!









[attachment=2222:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it looks great.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, she looks so cute!!! Good job!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I love her new cut!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think the groomer did a GREAT job!








She looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful, I love it!









So...what do you think?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bella looks like a puppy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great cut for Belle! You did your homework and it paid off....


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Belle looks so adorable! This cut really looks great on her; I hope you like it as much as we all do!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Belle looks precious!







They did a great job grooming her, Jackie!







I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the cut!! They did a great job!







Belle looks beautiful!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What a doll had to print that one







thats the cut I wanted Summer to have







But NOOOOO she had to clip her like a @#$%^** (poodle)







to short for my taste.. lol Thankfully hair always grows back


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She looks so soft, it makes you want to pet her.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Sher for helping out with the picture post. Yes, I love her cut. She is much more cuddly. When I turn over in bed I don't get a mouth full of hair. The groomer really listened to me and did her very best to give me what I want. Thanks for your comments. I'm glad you like it too.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I just love Belle's new DO! Its beautiful,the groomer did a great job!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, her new look is adorable


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Belle is adorable!! I love her new cut














!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Belle is a beautiful girl ....long coat or shorter....but you both seem happier with shorter....and happiness is all that really counts with our babies.























~Divine "Bella" and Keeper's "Krista"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very cute







...they blended her really well! great job! parker wants her number


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> very cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tucker saw her first!

She really does look beautiful. It's the perfect cut for her.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Your groomer did a wonderful job. She is beautiful.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I think the groomer did a wonderful job...I love her both ways, she is gorgeous!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Adorable!! What a great cut


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Belle looks sooo cute I love the cut!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Belle looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Belle looks wonderful! 

Now I'm motivated to cut Lady's hair. It hasn't been cut since late summer and it's just too much of a pain to keep up with between working full time and making bows every night.

I love the look of a puppy cut, especially since Lady has a more cottony coat. And Lady is much happier in a puppy cut.

How long is it? It's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Belle looks wonderful!
> 
> Now I'm motivated to cut Lady's hair. It hasn't been cut since late summer and it's just too much of a pain to keep up with between working full time and making bows every night.
> 
> ...


Marj, Belle's cut is 2 1/2". Her groomer thought she only had a 1 1/2" comb but looked until she found one that was 2 1/2". I look at her Avatar picture and think maybe I'll let it grow again more towards Spring; then I look at her now and say nah! we are happy campers.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

She looks absolutely gorgeous. So precious. <3


----------

